# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  WIP handdrawn map LF Advice on drawing mountains. Also feedback/criticism.

## Havercakes24

Just looking for advice or thoughts on the mountains here. I'm trying for a more 3d look to them. . I don't usually try drawing this way if at all. Looking for all criticism if it looks stupid tell me  :Very Happy:  thanks! The mountains are based from the drawings in the book The Atlas of Middle Earth by Karen Wynn Fonstad

----------


## priggs

I like them. Good work!

----------

